# Thickening whey?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Our chickens LOVE yogurt. But, they will only drink a little whey, then wander off, losing interest quickly. Could I make "whey yogurt" using the same technique that I use to make milk yogurt? 

I've read that the liquid part of yogurt is the whey, so I'm thinking that the whey won't thicken from the yogurt culture. Has anyone ever tried it? 
(cross post to chicken thread)


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 28, 2004)

If you want to thicken whey, you need to use a thickener, like starch. The proteins left when heated make ricotta.

So basically, no, can't use the same technique.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

You could use gelatin. My chickens would tear something like that apart, probably because it would remind them of egg white, or the contents of a broken egg.

Jennifer


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Why not cook some oatmeal or corn meal in the whey? The chickens should gobble that right up.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I'll try all of the above to see what they like best - spoiled chickens haha


----------

